# Ariens Professional 21



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

*Does anybody have the Ariens Professional 21?

Either the regular or the one with the remote chute?

Thinking of upgrading my single stage within 6 months or so...*

https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/professional-21/professional-21-ssrc


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you looking for one to buy ??


.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

There was this recent thread, at least:
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for.../146255-new-professional-21-single-stage.html

I just got a different-brand SS with remote chute control, I really like that feature. Much quicker and less cumbersome that having to go around to the side of the machine to re-aim the chute.


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

Possibly in the next 6+ months. Looking for input from current owners.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I would say that most here that have a single stage machine have e toro or a honda


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm very happy with mine,I used it today to do my deck and driveway works great :wink2:


----------



## rmeredit (Feb 1, 2018)

My Pro 21 doesn't clear the driveway (concrete, flat, new). It throws more on my feet than it throws forward...

Mine is for sale, keeping my Deluxe 28.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm sorry, that sucks. My SS is a Toro, and it's new-to-me, so I'm still getting experience with it. It has a spring-loaded plastic scraper bar. From some info on Ariens' site, is looks like the 21 Pro's scraper bar is also spring-loaded. Mine pivots, and the spring keeps it pivoted down, I'm assuming the 21 Pro works the same way. 

With a new scraper bar and paddles, mine really doesn't fling any back at my feet so far. The only times it does is when I still have the paddles spinning, while pushing down on the handle to lift the front, to pull it backwards. In that scenario, as I raise the front, the still-spinning paddles fling some snow back at my feet. If I let off the handle sooner, letting the paddles stop first, no snow sprays backwards when I do this. 

Is your scraper bar in good shape, and pivoting freely? Does using a higher or lower handle height reduce the snow that flings at your feet?


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I love my Toros, but every time I look at the way the Pro 21 is built I feel I just have to have one! Really nice!


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

The 21 Pro's scraper bar is spring loaded.I don,t have trouble with it :smiley-confused013: It,s light to pickup and use on my deck:smile_big:


----------



## rmeredit (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes, the scraper bar on my Pro 21 is in perfect shape.

I took it to a dealer last year. They tested it, said it works as designed. Pathetic.

It throws snow to the rear, right in the middle. I ended up using my Deluxe this morning for 4"...


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

We had 10 inch's of heavy snow today,and the Professional 21 inch cleared my deck without any trouble :wink2:


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> We had 10 inch's of heavy snow today,and the Professional 21 inch cleared my deck without any trouble :wink2:


As they say, "The proof is in the pudding" Looks clean to me!


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> As they say, "The proof is in the pudding" Looks clean to me!


Yep...and only made single pass didn't go back over it to clean it up :grin:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

rmeredit said:


> Yes, the scraper bar on my Pro 21 is in perfect shape.
> 
> I took it to a dealer last year. They tested it, said it works as designed. Pathetic.
> 
> It throws snow to the rear, right in the middle. I ended up using my Deluxe this morning for 4"...



as a single stage user for years idk how that would be possible without having a gap under the scraper.

:icon-shrug:


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

vmaxed said:


> gibbs296 said:
> 
> 
> > As they say, "The proof is in the pudding" Looks clean to me!
> ...


So this is a good machine to clear painted wood decks? Has it ever chipped the deck?


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

My deck is Trex...not wood.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

I know this thread is on the old side but I can't help but wonder if the complaint about the Professional 21 throwing snow backwards is a result of the operator tipping the machine too far forward. With the tall handlebar it looks like it would be easy to do. I have 5 single stage snowblowers (3 Toros, a Honda and an Ariens) and they will ALL fling snow backwards if you tip them too far forward.


----------

